# PVC pipe/Teck service



## Goose91 (Sep 16, 2017)

Quick question on applying duct seal properly. 
Scope of the job:

Buried #6 teck cable and sleeved it in 1 1/4" PVC pipe just before entering the home. Teck cable entered a PVC "sweep", buried. Followed by a straight piece of PVC along the siding into and LB.

So should I be applying duct seal at the point where the teck cable enters the PVC pipe? ( in this case underground) and apply duct seal in the LB fitting as well?


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

The duct seal needs to separate outside from inside so usually it is done where the raceway connects to the panel, inside the panel.

How does the teck terminate at the panel? 

You should post Canadian related questions in the Canadian section. Not much teck used in the US and they have different codes.


----------



## mitch65 (Mar 26, 2015)

I'd put the duct seal in the LB. Hopefully there is a teck connector at one end of the cable to bond the armour.


----------



## splatz (May 23, 2015)

We don't have this teck cable you speak of in the States but it sounds like the PVC is strictly a sleeve, the cable doesn't terminate on the pipe at any point, passes through to terminate elsewhere. I am assuming the cable is flexible enough to get through that LB. 

There is nothing to worry about with respect to water infiltration from inside the LB / pipe, just gravity would prevent that. I'd pack duct seal between the inside of the horizontal stub and the teck cable (from inside the LB).


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

eddy current said:


> The duct seal needs to separate outside from inside so usually it is done *where the raceway connects to the panel*, inside the panel.
> 
> How does the teck terminate at the panel?
> 
> You should post Canadian related questions in the Canadian section. Not much teck used in the US and they have different codes.


*US or Canada I highly doubt a sleeve runs all the way to the panel!*


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

MechanicalDVR said:


> eddy current said:
> 
> 
> > The duct seal needs to separate outside from inside so usually it is done *where the raceway connects to the panel*, inside the panel.
> ...


Yeah, that’s what I was wondering. I hope not. A sleave is not even required with Teck90.


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

splatz said:


> I am assuming the cable is flexible enough to get through that LB.


Only if he used a very big LB. it’s not very flexible.


----------



## MechanicalDVR (Dec 29, 2007)

eddy current said:


> Yeah, that’s what I was wondering. I hope not


"Teck cable entered a PVC "sweep", buried. Followed by a straight piece of PVC along the siding into and LB.

So should I be applying duct seal at the point where the teck cable enters the PVC pipe? ( in this case underground) and apply duct seal in the LB fitting as well?"

Sounds to me like a sweep at one end and then an LB entering the building.


----------



## Gnome (Dec 25, 2013)

Do you have a teck connector where the teck enters the sweep? If not where does the armour stop? You need to bond the armour of the cable (CEC2018 12-608) and that is tough to do if you screw the connector into a plastic conduit.



At any rate the duct seal should be at the warm side of the wall inside the conduit and on the cold side of the wall when sealing the exterior of the conduit to the wall.. That way warm moisture laden air isn't exposed to a length of cold conduit where it passes thru the wall. 





eddy current said:


> Yeah, that’s what I was wondering. I hope not. A sleave is not even required with Teck90.



Depends on the risk. I sleeve exposed Teck coming out of the ground if it will have grass around it because landscapers can over time wear the outer jacket and armour away hitting it with lawnmowers and string trimmers.


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

Gnome said:


> Do you have a teck connector where the teck enters the sweep? If not where does the armour stop? You need to bond the armour of the cable (CEC2018 12-608) and that is tough to do if you screw the connector into a plastic conduit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I agree, but what I meant was there is no code requirement.


----------



## Steven Young (6 mo ago)

When you run the TECk cable into the PVC, what connector do you use for Meter Base?


----------



## frankendodge (Oct 25, 2019)

We usually sleeve teck for esthetic purposes. Looks cleaner as PVC along a wall.

Don't worry about where the teck enters the conduit. As others have said, seal around it where it enters the building. At the LB.

I'm assuming this is for a garage feed?
Inside the house there should be no conduit beyond the back of the LB. Use a dry type connector inside at the panel.


----------

